# I think she might die



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Sara, all of a sudden looked like she swallowed a basketball. I made a first post, and the person said to fast her for 2-3 days. I fasted her for 3 days. And put her in a 1 gal. Now, her belly is worse, it looks like she's having a tough time breathing and she hasn't pooped in 3 days. Also, she's ALWAYS at the bottom. Please help, I'm crying. 

Pictures

Please help, if you do, God bless you.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I would suggest either slowly bringing her up to 3 tsp/gal of epsom salt or euthaniasia since it might be a tumor.

She's not pine coned at all, is she? I can't tell from the pictures, but the last one leads me to believe she is.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't have espom salt. :'(


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Is there any way you can go out and get some very soon. If not, I highly recommend euthanasia because she can't be comfortable like that.

There's clove oil (which I find the most humane since they fall asleep and then drown without knowing), freezing, decapitation.

Search up the euth methods and see which you're most comfortable with doing.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

AQ salt will work too if you have it. I think she looks egg bound ... there's nothing that I know of to help it  If you have a male you can see if he will try to wrap her, but you risk injury with it. I'd only go to that as a last resort.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Is she pineconing? Might be Dropsy. 

All I can say is that you NEED to get espom salt. Now. 

Might also be a tumor. In that case she may or may not die. I would take her to a vet.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Is there any way to humanly kill her?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

if you can find clove oil, yes. I can't find it, clove oil, anywhere local to me. I usually wait it out.

I am looking at links, read this one while I find more ..

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/285967-egg-bound-female/

http://www.bettatalk.com/answer129.htm

I'd get my hands on some salts, STAT, epsom will be best, aquarium if it's all you have for now.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That doesn't look like eggs to me. My first suggestion would be epsom salt but with her being this bad honestly I would put her on a medication that fights internal bacterial infections because if this happened rather suddenly I would think that she's retaining fluid due to an infection.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you very very much. But I think I want to end her suffering. Will clove oil be found at Walgreens? Walgreens is like a drug store.


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> AQ salt will work too if you have it. I think she looks egg bound ... there's nothing that I know of to help it  If you have a male you can see if he will try to wrap her, but you risk injury with it. I'd only go to that as a last resort.


I have to agree with this assessment. I'm sorry she is not feeling well.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes, there is. 

You get clove oil and put it in the water, then she will fall asleep, then you pour hard alcohol into her tank or bowl or whatever, and she will die a painless death.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Clove oil is generally hard to find now. I couldn't find what I've got until I went to a herbal store.

It's used more as a fragrance for aromatherepy now instead of for tootaches and a numbing agent like it used to be.

Walgreens may not have it, but check with the pharmacy to see if they have any in stock.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm sorry, but alcohol like wine? Or what? And how much much to put in?

EDIT: I don't think Walgreens has clove oil


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Alcohol like whiskey. wine isn't strong enough.

Another would be overdosing on clove oil alone, which takes a bit more. After they fall asleep wait for there to be no gill movement for 1 minute (I usually give 30 minutes of no gill movement just to be sure because of the horror stories of someone's fish waking up afterwards)

You could also combine the clove oil with other methods. Like put her to sleep and then decapitate (quick and painless) or even freeze her (she'll go quickly)


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

No, not wine. HARD alcohol. Like Vodka or Whiskey. No beer ither.

Do NOT freeze her. It is actually very painful for a fish like a Betta. You only freeze fish like Goldfish, they will think it is time to hibernate.Bettas will not and will die a slow painful death.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If it isn't too late where you are, BlueBetta, you can try and take her to a veterinary clinic and see if they will quickly euthanize her for you. I'm very sorry she is so ill. If you feel she is beyond help, then you need to do what is best for her. Otherwise, if you go to Walgreens, they WILL have epsom salt. If you choose to try and treat her, it's 3 tsps per gallon. You will have a better chance of finding epsom salt than clove oil at this point. Even if you plan to euthanize her, you might consider getting some salt to make her comfortable until you obtain the clove oil.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Since clove oil is not avalible, can I just do vodka? And how much?

Thank you VERY much. Thank you 

EDIT: Thanks, Sakura. But its 9pm and the vet I go to for my cat and dog is closed.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

BettaMiah said:


> No, not wine. HARD alcohol. Like Vodka or Whiskey. No beer ither.
> 
> Do NOT freeze her. It is actually very painful for a fish like a Betta. You only freeze fish like Goldfish, they will think it is time to hibernate.Bettas will not and will die a slow painful death.


.


I agree, Clove oil, (even though hard to find) is the best method.



and would rubbing alcohol work? just asking. :|


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

BettaGirl290 said:


> yeah, we ARE talking about maybe killing her betta fish, since we have no clue how to treat it, so i agree to freezing her. :-? but clove oil is better.


Thank you. My mom will check if they have clove oil. And we have vodka.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

*No, dont freeze her alive.*

Freezing is a way to ensure death only after she's been ko'd with clove oil. Clove oil needs to be added VERY SLOWLY at VERY LOW AMOUNTS over a MODERATE amount of time, otherwise she'll freak out.

Once she's gone, freezing is alright to ensure death, same with the vodka thing...

Please, DONT SPREAD THE FREEZING THING!


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

TheBlueBettaFish said:


> Thank you very very much. But I think I want to end her suffering. Will clove oil be found at Walgreens? Walgreens is like a drug store.


Did you check there? They have it at the one by us, but maybe it varies from store to store? It would be in the toothache section. (People use clove oil to numb tooth pain.) 

If that's not an option, though, then decapitation would be better if you can stomach it. Straight alcohol would be extremely painful. (Like us drowning in bleach.)


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

And, how much vodka and clove oil should I put in?


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

NOOOOOOOO!!!!! If you just use Vodka, it will be the most painful death you can possibly make her go through. Please, you would be torturing her.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm not gonna freeze her.

If Walgreens DOES NIT have clove oil, what do i do? I have vodka.

EDIT: I wasn't going to use straight vodka. Sorry if it looked like that


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think without clove oil, the only other method of euthanasia left to you is the swiftest and most humane, but hardest: decapitation. 

Is she struggling to breathe? Lower the water level to about 2 inches so she can easily reach the surface. Then keep her warm and comfortable until morning when you can call your vet. Although she looks big, she isn't pineconing so she may not be in as much distress as we think.


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

I agree. Freezing is an old school method. The freezing method is fine for fish with a proven dormancy stage (such as carp, and other cool water fish), as they will essentially go to sleep before feeling the effects of freezing. Not so for tropical fish. 

Another more humane method is to pour the fish into a running garbage disposal or blender. It sounds awful. But it's fast for the fish. 

I'm sorry. This is awful to have to talk about. Your poor girl.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Sara started swimming, she's not at the bottom. Is that good?


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

That's way good! I would lower the water level to make it easier for her to get to the surface to breath (if you haven't already done so). 

I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, lower the water level. I think it's worth leaving her for the night, at least. Don't panic just yet. Look for the epsom salt tomorrow and talk to your veterinarian to see if he/she can help you if it does come to euthanasia. Don't give up yet, BlueBetta! We're all rooting for you and Sara.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Honestly.. this sounds harsh but I think your easiest option since you don't think she's treatable is to have a parent or friend take her outside and smash her with a rock. Death will be instantaneous and painless. I know it's hard to hear, and believe me I don't like having to type this. But you will not find clove oil in a wal greens and on top of that it's very expensive, much more so than epsom salt for treatment.

You don't have to do it tonight either, you could wait until the morning and discuss whether treatment or euthanasia by a vet is an option during the day when things are open.

Edit.. new posts since I last checked.

If she is not acting lethargic and generally about to die I think you should try the treatment method. Judging by the pictures it doesn't look like she's quite ready to go yet. I would start with the epsom salt but discuss getting an antibacterial medication like Marycn1 and 2


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Okay. Mama's out to get the clove oil (or to see is there is any) and I will lower the water level. I hope I don't have to kill her. :-(


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hang in there, BlueBetta. Things always seem worse at night. Don't know why, but they do. Maybe Sara's outlook will seem better in the morning.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Yes, lower the water level. I think it's worth leaving her for the night, at least. Don't panic just yet. Look for the epsom salt tomorrow and talk to your veterinarian to see if he/she can help you if it does come to euthanasia. Don't give up yet, BlueBetta! We're all rooting for you and Sara.


Thank you very much!  I HOPE SO MUCH she will get better.

1fish2fish- Thank you. But I don't think me or my friends or my mom is comfatrable smashing her with a rock. I'm gonna see how she is tomorrow.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Her belly has grew...A HECK LOT. (sorry I don't think I can post pics though...) but when I went to check on her, she swam up. When I came, she was lying on the floor. But when I came she gave it her best effort. *sigh* she looks worse


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

Edit: (Btw, I keep clove oil on hand for emergencies. I only needed it once a few years ago, but it provides a weird sense of security to have it. If your little girl pulls through, I'd still recommend purchasing it. It's available on amazon.com if you can't find it locally.) 

To administer the clove oil, put a few drops in half cup of tank water. Swirl the mixture to help it emulsify, then pour that into the container your fish is in (which for the sake of euthanasia with this method if only a few cups of water). After ten to twenty seconds, add a few more drops. Your betta will start to get sluggish. Add a couple drops every thirty seconds until the betta is lying still at the bottom of the container. I've only used the overdose method, not the alcohol method (though you could also freeze the betta in its container at this point, too). To overdose on the oil I simply add about 20 drops once the betta is still. Then I wait about an hour, always checking. If the betta hasn't moved after a few hours, then it's safe to say it drowned in its sleep. 

:-( Sorry. This situation really sucks.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

iloveengl said:


> Edit: (Btw, I keep clove oil on hand for emergencies. I only needed it once a few years ago, but it provides a weird sense of security to have it. If your little girl pulls through, I'd still recommend purchasing it. It's available on amazon.com if you can't find it locally.) To administer the clove oil, put a few drops in half cup of tank water. Swirl the mixture to help it emulsify, then pour that into the container your fish is in (which for the sake of euthanasia with this method if only a few cups of water). After ten to twenty seconds, add a few more drops. Your betta will start to get sluggish. Add a couple drops every thirty seconds until the betta is lying still at the bottom of the container. I've only used the overdose method, not the alcohol method (though you could also freeze the betta in its container at this point, too).


But now she's just lying of the floor. (please read my post above yours)


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

NEWS: My mom got clove oil.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

And my mom is is worried because she's not pooping, that something's plugging her.


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

Glad she got the clove oil. It gives you more options. 

At this point, is your girl looking bigger or smaller? Is she able to swim to the top for air?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If she's not pooping, epsom salt is a laxative and will help to get her system moving. But the final call is up to you.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Love- she's bigger, and she can swim 

Sakura- okay. Is it okay if we get it tomorrow?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, it's okay. Now you have the clove oil so if worse comes to worse, you can give her peace. I know you're facing some very hard decisions right now. *hugs*


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

TheBlueBettaFish said:


> Love- she's bigger, and she can swim
> 
> Sakura- okay. Is it okay if we get it tomorrow?


This is your decision. You can definitely hold on and hope that she pulls through to tomorrow & hope that the salt will alleviate her bulk. Or you may feel that waiting through the night is too difficult for the fish, and it's better to provide a quick and humane death. 

Those are both really reasonable perspectives, and it's just up to you to decide what you want to do. 

Best wishes with your decision. *hug*


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Okay, let's say I got the espom salt. How do I use it?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Dissolve 3 tsps in some tank water, then pour it into her tank with her. That easy.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

what proportion of salt to water should be in Sarahs tank? She's in a 1 liter tank right now. of course, by herself.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Do you have anything that can hold a gallon, like a big jug (the kind spring water or milk comes in)? If so, fill it with 1 gallon dechlorinated water and add the 3 tsps of epsom salt. Then fill her bowl with that.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Im pretty sure I have one. Thank you SO much. (Sara says thank you too) Mom is getting espom salt now, but I think I'm going to use it in the morning.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You're welcome. Anything to help a betta and betta owner in need.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

just wanted to wish you good luck with her


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Random question...tsp means tablespoon...right?


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

teaspoon


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

oh, thank you silverfang!!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry if I type weird it my stupid iPad.

Thank for the tsp thing, don't wanna overdose!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

You're welcome....good luck.


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Good luck! I will be thinking and sending wishes to her~ The best of luck, I would todaly freak if I were you... You can always pm me if you want to talk about it


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

good luck ! my girl has been acting lethargic but she's fighting. I have her in epsom salt mixture right now. Hoping to see improvements as I got her sick from petsmart. sigh I really do hope this isnt the end


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

can we put her by a microwave and seenif the radiation helps? 

She's not better :-(


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

It will not help, I'm sorry.


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

Give her a little time during treatment. I wish you the best of luck. I hope she gets well soon <3


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

She's not looking good. She's constipated. :-(

Question!!! Can I put her by the microwave so the radiation helps her?


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

The microwave will boil her alive.... If you feel it's her time to go, use the clove oil. The microwave will start off very painful for her as the heat gets intense. The agony will kill her. I'm sorry


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I think epsom salt takes a few days to work especially if her digestive system has moved in a few days. If she hasn't pine-coned yet, then she may pull through. If she does gets worse, at least you are prepared. Your fish is a fighter if she's been bloated that much for this long and is still hanging in there. No matter what happens, remember that you did your best when faced with hard choices. Good luck to both of you. 
<(^_^)>


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

I have no idea about the radiation. Just have the esmond salt in there, keep her tank dark to limit stress and hope! <3 my thoughts are for you guys! You can do it!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

i hope everything works out! poor sarah...


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I didn't say IN the microwave. I said BY the microwave


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Blue, I am having the same problem with my female. She is my only female, that I was originally planning to breed with Katashi, when all failed, she blew up. She has horizontal stripes, and her stomach looks like it is filled with eggs. She swims and eats fine...Any idea what is wrong with her? I'm afraid i'll loose her...
Best of luck to your girl Blue.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I dont think radiation would help AT all


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

No radiation. Continue with the treatment. 

I am so rooting for her. We all are. She has already told you she wants to live, if she didn't, she would have let go.

With all my fish, I never, ever, put them down. I let them fight for as long as they can. I also treat them. Until they say it is their time, I will keep helping them.

I think you should too. Wouldn't you be so happy if she made it? If you end her life, then you would never know.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Please do treat her with epsom salt. And keep up the good fight!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Listen to Sakura, she knows what she is talking about. =)
Give her a few days in the salt bath.. ugh trying to remember.. epsom salt for bloat you still do daily 100% water changes, correct? 

Wishing you the best, and praying she gets better soon. You're doing a good job, keep it up.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks, Myates. Yes, it's a good idea to still do 100% daily changes. If she'll eat, try and feed her frozen brine shrimp or daphnia. She's not pineconing, that's a good sign. I know how hard it is to watch your sick fish and wish there was something more you could do. It's very frustrating and you feel so helpless. But I hope you'll try the epsom salt treatment for at least 3 days or more. Also, you might try putting Tom or another of your boys within sight of Sara. If she gets excited at seeing him, she might pass some waste and/or eggs.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

since she is HUGE, it may take several days of treatment with epsom salt.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you SO much. My mom put her in a 2 quart (I think) tank with a plastic plant. I told my mom to take her out and put her in the 1 gal. So can we switch her and out the salts?


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Can I try frozen bloodworms?


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I wouldnt try feeding her at all if she's still bloated.


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

How is your sweet girl doing?


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Dozzem said:


> How is your sweet girl doing?


I'm going to kill her.  She is standing straight up like a pole and her belly got like ANOTHER belly hanging down from her 1st belly.

So, how do much clove oil shoul I put in (and vodka)?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Put her in a shallow container with very little water, just enough to cover her. Then pour the whole bottle of clove oil in there. Once she stops moving pour about 1/4 to 1/2 a cup of vodka in there until you no longer see gill movement for 30 or more minutes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

Man, dont you dare kill her. She might be better soon! Fight til the end!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> Put her in a shallow container with very little water, just enough to cover her. Then pour the whole bottle of clove oil in there. Once she stops moving pour about 1/4 to 1/2 a cup of vodka in there until you no longer see gill movement for 30 or more minutes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How much clove oil? Because we have A small bottle. Its 1/8 FL OZ. And about how much water? Like a quart?


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Fieldz said:


> Man, dont you dare kill her. She might be better soon! Fight til the end!


She's standing up like a pole, she tummy might explode and she's not eating. Its time for her to go.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

im so sorry that you had to go through all of this!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

You are doing the best thing for her at this point. I'm so sorry you had to go through this!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

BlueBetta, I'm sorry. Yes, standing straight up is not a good sign at all. She'll go soon on her own, I'm afraid. I can't give you any advice on how to use clove oil because I don't know how to use it myself but my thoughts are definitely with you.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Pour the whole bottle in. The entire thing.

Put her in a very small amount of water.. Like less than 1/4 cup. The more water you have the longer it takes for them to go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

would it be better for her to go on her own or with the oil and vodka?


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

it depends, is she just clinging to life and suffering? if it looks like she is in pain or suffering, then i'd suggest the oil and vodka.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Okay, thank you


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Everybody, Sara has passed. I will miss her greatly. 

When my mom put the clove oil in, she said Sara started jumping and acting crazy. I hope she didn't suffer.

I found out her belly burst, and was just suffering all the way through. My little Chameleon. 

I just buried her. And then my cat came to her grave and is now laying on her grave. 

I miss her a lot.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

i am sorry for your loss. it seems that maybe your cat is helping you mourn? there have been many tellings of other pets comforting their depressed owners.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Maybe, but she's not like coming to ME an purring or laying on my lap. But maybe your right.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm very, very sorry for your loss, BlueBetta. You did everything you could. Sara jumping around when the clove oil was put in probably means her organs were going into total failure so she wouldn't have made it anyway. You helped her find peace from her suffering.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

well maybe SHE liked Sara more than you thought!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> I'm very, very sorry for your loss, BlueBetta. You did everything you could. Sara jumping around when the clove oil was put in probably means her organs were going into total failure so she wouldn't have made it anyway. You helped her find peace from her suffering.


Oh, thank you. And thank you A BUNCH for your support, and your advice. I coulden't do this if it wasn't for you, Sakura. :-D

Twitchy- :rofl: Yes! Maybe she has a secret that they wanted to be friends. *sigh* Coke's still there...

EDIT: Here's her memorial thread if you want to visit it http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=830352#post830352


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You're welcome, BlueBetta. I'm sorry I couldn't do more for Sarah. Hang in there!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

BlueBettaFish - I'm sorry about your fishy  It's never an easy thing to do but you did the right thing because I'm sure you knew it was suffering. I use the clove oil and vodka method when I have to euthanize a fish. You can copy and post these directions into a word doc. or in notepad if you ever have to do this again (hopefully not for a long time...)

Clove oil, or eugenol, is available at most drug stores and is sold as a toothache remedy. It has been used for years as a fish anesthetic for surgeries and tagging procedures. Clove oil will put a fish to sleep and ensure it feels no pain. The fish can wake up from this sleep if removed from the clove bath, however. The last step of adding the vodka will ensure the fish expires. 
Here are the steps for fish up to 3 inches (7.6 cm) in length:
*1.* Add tank water to a measuring cup or mixing bowl. Measure the amount of tank water you add to the cup or bowl and make a note of it. Place the fish in the container. If the fish is in a clear cup, place a dark towel around the cup to calm the fish. 
*2.* Fill a small, clean jar or bottle with *tank water*, leaving some room at the top. You might use a baby food jar or pill bottle. Put *1 drop of clove oil* in the jar or bottle, cap, and shake vigorously. The clove oil should emulsify, turning the water milky white.
Gently pour about *1/4 of this emulsified mixture* into the fish's container. The fish will begin listing as it starts to fall asleep. Let the fish be for about 10 minutes. 
The fish should be resting on the bottom of the tank when it has fallen asleep. It will look dead, but if you watch closely, its gills will be breathing once every few seconds. If after 10 minutes the fish is still rising off the bottom and swimming intermittently, retrieve the jar or bottle of emulsified clove oil, re-shake, and add the same dose to the fish's container. Wait again.
*3.* Once the fish is asleep on the bottom, add *20-25% white grain alcohol*. For example, if the fish is in 8 oz (240 ml) of water, add 2 oz (60 ml) of vodka. Let the fish stay there for at least 20 minutes.
*4.* Check the fish carefully after 20 minutes for any gill movement. *If there is no gill movement over a 60 second period, the fish has expired*.


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss...


----------

